# SilverFox I'm Speechless bud.



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Shawn (aka Silverfox) devasted me today with one of the most awesome bombs I have ever recieved here at clubstogie. Shawn I don't know what to say bud except thank you so much for the great generous package sent today. These will definitely be enjoyed and last me through a brief time of setback. Love the AF 858 and Padron 2000s. I won't even attempt to joke at such a wonderful gift. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves. :ss :tu

View attachment 18105
Click to enlarge

View attachment 18106
Click to enlarge

Your reputation for your generousity continues to grow. I will tell this story to my kids, and their kids. This will be passed on for all generations in the Adcock clan. :r :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

The crazy guy in the pic needs to take his meds ...


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW!!!!

damn fox...that is amazing. everyone bump his RG...this is one devistatingly generous bomb


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow - what a bomb!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Damn Shawn you are the man. Very generous of you. Now send me your Addy!! Now.

Enjoy those smokes Mike :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> Shawn (aka Silverfox) devasted me today with one of the most awesome bombs I have ever recieved here at clubstogie. Shawn I don't know what to say bud except thank you so much for the great generous package sent today. These will definitely be enjoyed and last me through a brief time of setback. Love the AF 858 and Padron 2000s. I won't even attempt to joke at such a wonderful gift. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves. :ss :tu
> 
> View attachment 18105
> Click to enlarge
> ...


Can you say "Photoshop"?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Another top shelf hit by the one and only.

Enjoy.

Al


Wait, is that a full BOX of Padrons? WHOLEY SH!T !!!!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

wow, good hit

stearns


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice job Fox! :tu


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Can you say "Photoshop"?


AW Chit :mn :r


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

That Fox is an amnimal!!!

Niche hit man!:tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

.

speechless!


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Very Nice :tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nicely done Fox. You are a true BOTL. Your generosity never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

wow... this one is fantastic!!

I hope you like them Mike!

Shawn, once again you kick some ass


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

SHAWN! Old SilverZorro strikes again... he is an army of ONE! :ss


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

truly a nice hit....enjoy the smokes


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Can you say "Photoshop"?


I was thinking the exact same thing. I guess some Gorillas never learn. :r:r

Awesome hit Silverfox67.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Ring guage added.
All I can say is damn. we all kick sticks. The he goes and drops a box. A Box? How the hell. Thats it I am out I cant compete


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

That is over the top!!!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Mike,

It was truly my pleasure. To be able to make a person smile like that is worth it 1000 X over. I hope you enjoy the sticks, wasn't sure if they where what you liked but figured it was worth a shot.

Thanks to Rob at Taboo for helping me out on this one to insure it got there fast. This was just to tide you over mike till I could send you a couple of samplers out of my humi, given the US Canadian mail speed I didn't think your rations would make it.

I have 2 requests if I may. The one is that when you get my package you smoke the special stick inside and do a review for us all. Don't worry you will know which one it is (yes I sent a couple of companions along).

The second request is this and its a simple one, don't bomb me but rather wait and watch for your opportunity to do something similar to someone else that you feel deserves it........for whatever reason thats what I did.

Take good care Mike and smoke them in good health.

Shawn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

The Fox is King. No doubt. :tu


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Dang Shawn! Nice smack down! Good thing the shack is like a bunker or it would have been blown up and I wouldn't have a second home to enjoy a smoke with a good friend! 

Very nice!:tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Shawn that is an awesome hit, you are a great BOTL!! :tu :tu

Enjoy the spoils Mike!! :dr :tu


----------

